# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  RF Elements SationBox ALU - Το πιο AWMN Outdoor Embedded Case Ever

## NetTraptor

Παρασκευή και η αυλαία έπεσε. 8μμ και ακόμα στο γραφείο. Κλείδωσα τις τελευταίες πόρτες και Διακοπές επιτέλους!!!!

Πριν μπω σε ένα πλοίο, αεροπλάνο, αυτοκίνητο (whatever) και εξαφανιστώ, είναι η καλύτερη ευκαιρία να βάλω σε μια τάξη σε όλο τον εξοπλισμό- καλωδιομάνι-καρτοπόλεμο-σακουλάκι-κατσαβίδι-εργαλείο-χαμό μου. Ήταν όλα πετάμενα εδώ και μήνες ενώ διάφορα project έπαιρναν prio 8 εδώ και μήνες. Οπότε να η ευκαιρία. Την περασμένη εβδομάδα μπάνισα στον ipduh ένα ωραίο κουτάκι που απορώ πως και δεν το έχουμε αναφέρει, ξετρυπώσει, φωτογραφήσει και εξυμνήσει.
Μάλλον οι περισσότεροι το καρτούν μυστικό για να μην εξαντληθεί  :peace: 

Επειδή όμως εγώ ψώνισα για τις "άμεσες" ανάγκες μου (ναι καλά απλά μου έτρεξαν τα σάλια και είπα να σπιτώσω κάτι spare board) είπα να κανω ενα review. Στην πραγματικότητα θα ήθελα να το δω να χρησιμοποιείται μιας και πραγματικά πρόκειται για το πιο AWMN pnp case που έχω δει μέχρι τώρα. 

Έχοντας στο σεντούκι ένα *RB433AH* και ένα *RouterStation* *Pro* και ένα *Alix* και ένα..... Είπα να βγάλω μερικές φώτο κατά το σπίτωμα και να πω τι μου αρέσει.

StationBoxALU.png

Τι μπορείτε να βάλετε μέσα. 
*
Mikrotikαδες
*RB711 / RB411 / RB433x φανταζομαι και τα 9xx 
*
OpenWRTαδες
*Alix2 / Alix3 / Alix6 / RouterStation / RouterStation Pro / Redwave RW2458N

και αλλα που τελικά σίγουρα χωράνε άνετα αλλά ίσως να χρειαστεί να κάνετε τρύπες.


Θα πει κανείς. Γιατί μας πρήζεις *τι καλά έχει:*
Είναι die cast aluminum πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι έχει τέλεια εφαρμογή στο κλείσιμο, αντοχή στο κρύο και την ζέστη έχοντας φτερωτές για την απαγωγή θερμότητας.Φαίνεται στεγανό. Τα αυλάκια στο χείλος γύρο γύρο απο το σώμα του κουτιού μαζι με το λάστιχο (φαντάζομαι ακόμα και όταν αυτό φθαρεί) το κάνουν να φαίνεται πραγματικά στεγανό.Έχει 6 Ntype θέσεις οβάλ. Ότι πρέπει για να κλειδώσουν σωστά οι Ntype και να μην περιστρέφονται οταν βιδώνεις καλώδια. Δηλαδή 3 x 802.11n ζεύξεις.Όλες οι τρύπες στην πλάτη εσωτερικά του κουτιού είναι ετυμες για ολες τις προαναφερθείσες συσκευές! Το κάνει να φαίνεται σαν να εχει φτιαχτεί για τα Best Seller SBC του AWMN (RB433AH & RouterStation Pro). Ακόμα και αν θέλετε να βάλετε κατι που χωράει αλλά δεν έχει τρύπες για αυτό, δεν έχετε παρά να τρυπήσετε μια σχετικά στιβαρή πλαστική πλάτη. Δεν θα χρειαστείτε τρυπάνια για αλουμίνιο ούτε τίποτα περίεργο.Είναι πολύ προσεγμένη και μελετημένη κατασκευή. Ακόμα και το χάρτινο κουτί στο οποίο έρχεται έχει πρόβλεψη για τα N type που ΘΑ βάλετε ώστε όταν μεταφερθεί στον τελικό προορισμό, να είναι όλο το "πακέτο" προσεκτικά στο κουτί του.Έχει όλα τα εργαλεία, αποστάτες, βίδες και λοιπά εξαρτήματα που θα χρειαστείτε για να το βάλετε στην τελική του θέση. Εντάξει θέλετε και ενα κατσαβίδι αλλά τόσο ολοκληρωμένο πακέτο δεν έχω ξαναδεί.Έχει ένα manual. Επιτέλους! Πόσο κόστιζε ρε παιδιά μια A4 με 10 φωτογραφίες και 2 λογάκια.Έχει σχετικά λογική τιμή. Περίπου 30-40 euro περιλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ.


Στην αναζήτηση για το τέλειο κουτί αν και τελικά τα παρακάτω ίσως είναι υποθέσεις να *τι με προβλημάτισε:*
Οι Δαγκάνες δεν είναι δαγκάνες αλλά σφυκτήρες. Μια χαρά είναι αλλά φαντάζομαι είναι επιλογή κόστους. Όσο πρακτικοί και αν είναι, δεν ολοκληρώνουν την τέλεια κατά τα άλλα εικόνα της κατασκευής! Αισθάνεσαι ότι θα πας για πότισμα και όχι για λινκάκια.Η πλαστική βάση την οποία πιάνει κάνεις στον ιστό με τους σφυκτηρες και τελικά κρεμάει εκεί πάνω το αλουμινένιο κουτί είναι... πλαστική. Πολύ στιβαρό πλαστικό μονοκόμματο κομμάτι απο καλούπι, αλλα τελικά ειναι πλαστικό. Για κανένα βουνό όπου λόγο του σχήματος το κουτί μπορεί να δεχθεί πιέσεις από τον αέρα (δεν με πείθετε έχω δει και αν έχω δει... αν βάλω και αυτά που έχω ακούσει) εγώ θα πρόσεχα που θα το τοποθετούσα. Απο τις δονήσεις και την τριβή μετάλου-πλαστικού δεν ειμαι 100% πεπεισμένος οτι θα άντεχε. Μένει να δοκιμαστεί. Για την πόλη ειναι μια χαρά στιβαρή κατασκευή. Κανένας προβληματισμός! Κατά τα άλλα αυτή η βάση κάνει και για επίτοιχη τοποθέτησηΤην γειωσούλα του την θέλει. Χτυπάει λιγάκι το ρεύμα μιας και αυτή η βάση το μονώνει από τον ιστό.

Με αυτές τις ασήμαντες επιφυλάξεις αλλά με τα τόσα άλλα καλοζυγισμένα συν, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αυτό το κουτί μπορεί να πάρει επάξια την θέση του δίπλα στα best sellers SBC του δικτύου. Well done RF Elements!

P.S. Έχω μια μανία να διαβάζω τα manual ανάποδα. Κάποιος να κάνει rotate την τελευταία photo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Themis Ap

Πάνω που έψαχνα κουτάκι  :: 

Ευχαριστώ για το review!

----------


## senius

Την λαστιχοταινία στους κονέκτορες πως την τοποθετεί κάποιος?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Αστειεύομαι ....

Μια χαρά φαίνεται απ' όλες τις απόψεις.

----------


## tsatasos

Μωρέ Κώστα αυτό σκέφτηκα κ εγώ... αλλά απ' ότι έχω δει ελάχιστοι βάζουν λαστιχοταινία στους κονέκτορες από την μεριά του κουτιού...

----------


## NetTraptor

Στην πραγματικότητα αν τελικά κάποιος αγοράσει καλούς βιδωτούς κονέκτορες δεν χρειάζεται. Δηλαδή καλό είναι αλλά δεν χρειάζεται
Από την άλλη έχω βάλει λαστιχοταινία σε πιο στενάχωρα σημεία  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## klarabel

Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και μήνες ένα case που το βρίσκω πολύ καλό και οικονομικό, και τά έχει ΟΛΑ μέσα. Ετοιμη η βάση με τις βίδες για το RB με την δαγκάνα - βάση στήριξης για ιστό και η συναρμολόγηση είναι θέμα λεπτών. Εχει μεταλικό γαλβανιζέ εσωτερικά case και ένα ερκετά ανθεκτικό ακρυλικό πλαστικό 50mm που το καλύπτει πληρως για την στεγανότητα που απαιτείται. Ειναι προτρυπημένο με δυνατότητα να καλύπτονται όσες ethernet η N-type τρύπες δεν χρησιμοποιούνται.
Επιπλέον έχει πεταλούδα για την γείωση του σασί. Γενικά πολύ καλή και προσεγμένη δουλειά.
Ενα δείγμα...
http://computers.xpatit.gr/266-Outdo...ETH-3-ANT.html

..υπάρχει και ένα λίγο πιο ακριβό (25 ευρω) που έχει full θωράκιση.

----------


## ydin

Στα 68€ έρχεται της Hager κουτι που χωράει 2 RB 43x,απλα θελει τρυπες για τα pigtails και αποστάτες για τα μικροτικια.


Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk 2

----------


## senius

Απο το 2006 που είμαι στο AWMN δίκτυο, πολλοί χρήστες που έχουμε b.b. κόμβους, χρησιμοποιούμε μεταλλικά στεγανά κουτιά που τα αγοράζουμε από εδώ :
μεταλλικα κουτια1.jpg μεταλλικα κουτια2.jpg
Ενδεικτικά: 
Για rb433 & rb435g, η τιμή του μεταλλικού κουτιού ( με εσωτερική extra πλάτη και εξωτερική κλειδαριά) ανέρχεται στα 19 euro με φπα.
Για ταρατσοπισι ( με εσωτερική extra πλάτη και εξωτερική κλειδαριά) ανέρχεται στα 38 euro με φπα.
Από το 2006 έως τώρα, τα μεταλλικά κουτιά παραμένουν στις ταράτσες .... ίδια. 
Server-senius.jpg sweet3 (#20776) rb435g_1.jpg sweet3 (#20776) rb435g_2.jpg
Επίσης :



> Στην πραγματικότητα αν τελικά κάποιος αγοράσει καλούς βιδωτούς κονέκτορες *δεν χρειάζεται*. Δηλαδή καλό είναι αλλά δεν χρειάζεται
> Από την άλλη έχω βάλει λαστιχοταινία σε πιο στενάχωρα σημεία


Μια χαρά πάμε, .... μπράβο σας. Μην βάζετε λαστιχοταινια, και μετά ελάτε να ποστάρετε στο thread : _που σέρνομαι η που δεν φτάνω σήμερα_ ... 
Το κακό είναι ότι την πληρώνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι.... , αυτοί που όσο καλή ποιότητα κονέκτορες έχουν αγοράσει, βάζουν υποχρεωτικά και λαστιχοταινία από πάνω , μάλιστα επιπλέον και extra μονωτική ταινία επάνω από την λαστιχοταινία.
Δεν αναφέρομαι βέβαια και στους τρελούς/απίθανους, που όλα αυτά τα εγκλείουν και σε σωλήνα κουβίδη..... γκουχ
Ελάτε να μιλήσουμε για κατασκευές παιδιά που αντέχουν στα χρόνια (όλα στο αυτόματο) .... καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε.
Κρίμα, έκλεισε και το gallery που είχαμε.

----------


## tsatasos

> .... που όσο καλή ποιότητα κονέκτορες έχουν αγοράσει, βάζουν υποχρεωτικά και λαστιχοταινία από πάνω , μάλιστα επιπλέον και extra μονωτική ταινία επάνω απο την λαστιχοταινία.
> ...


Ακριβώς αυτό κάνω κ εγώ σε όλους τους κονέκτορες σε όλες τις συνδέσεις (λαστιχοταινία + μονωτική) και ας έχει πολύ φασαρία αν θέλω να κάνω κάποια αλλαγή.
Κρατιούνται όμως σαν καινούριοι ακόμα και μετά από χρόνια!

+1 σε αυτά τα κουτιά της Hager.

----------


## NetTraptor

To μαμησατε το thread και μάλλον για αυτό τον λόγο δεν βλέπουμε κανένας να γράφει τίποτα.

Ο ένας μου ποσταρε την πλαστικούρα των 18 euro. Ο άλλος επιδίδεται σε διαγωνισμό κατουρήματος όταν έχει έρθει δεύτερος εξ ορισμού (για την ακρίβεια νούμερο #10636) και τελικά όσο και να σας τα λένε οι aircom κονεκτορες δεν μπάζουν νερά χωρίς λαστιχοταινια δεν λέτε να το καταλάβετε. Αν μπασουν νερά είναι λόγο κακής συναρμολόγησης. Είναι προληπτικό το μέτρο το ακολουθούμε από τον καιρό του πρεσαριστου συνδετήρα και κακό δεν κάνει σίγουρα. Μην σας πιάνει σύγκρυος κάθε φορά που το ακούτε. 
Καλά για τα Hager τι να λέμε. Τα φάγαμε στην μάπα διότι κάποτε και τώρα ακόμα δεν υπάρχει κάτι κομψό, φθηνό πρακτικό που να χωράει PC. Είναι κουμουτσες εγκλωβίζουν όλες τις συσκευές σε ένα περιορισμένο χώρο (Αρα και τα RF) και τελικά εχουν τεράστιες φθορές και πλημμύρες αν ΔΕΝ ειναι Hager. Δεν είναι φτιαγμένες για αυτό που κάνουμε και είναι τελείως άλλη κατηγορία. Κατηγορία πατέντας. Εγώ προσωπικά κουραστικά να παιδεύομαι με τέτοιες βλακείες μετά από σχεδόν 10 χρόνια. Μόνο για να ανοίξεις τρύπες και για να πραγματοποιήσει κάποιος την πατέντα από το 0 θέλει 300 euro σε εργαλεία και 10 ανθρωποώρες.

P.S. Έλεγες για ένα ρεφενέ ή κάτι τέτοιο Senius. Δεν είδα κάτι και τα τιμολόγια πέφτουν ακόμα βροχή. Η μπάρα επίσης έχει κολλήσει στα 70 euro. Περίεργο για μια κοινότητα 1000 κόμβων. Επίσης πάψε να είσαι κάφρος όταν γράφεις εδώ. Έστω προσπάθησε λίγο. Όλοι προσπαθούμε να βελτιωνόμαστε. Στις επόμενες περιττες μουτζες και αυτοπροβολές με περίσσιο εικονογραφημένο κολάζ spam, συνοδευόμενο από 100 smiley σε bold italic και χρωματακια θα έχει κόκκινη κάρτα κτλ. Ένα υποτυπώδες netiquette θα το μάθεις που θα πάει. Σε forum τεχνολογίας γράφεις όχι σε τοίχο με graffiti.

----------


## grigoris

> [*]οι Δαγκάνες δεν είναι δαγκάνες αλλά σφυκτήρες. Μια χαρά είναι αλλά φαντάζομαι είναι επιλογή κόστους. Όσο πρακτικοί και αν είναι, δεν ολοκληρώνουν την τέλεια κατά τα άλλα εικόνα της κατασκευής! Αισθάνεσαι ότι θα πας για πότισμα και όχι για λινκάκια.[*]Η πλαστική βάση την οποία πιάνει κάνεις στον ιστό με τους σφυκτηρες και τελικά κρεμάει εκεί πάνω το αλουμινένιο κουτί είναι... πλαστική. Πολύ στιβαρό πλαστικό μονοκόμματο κομμάτι απο καλούπι, αλλα τελικά ειναι πλαστικό. Για κανένα βουνό όπου λόγο του σχήματος το κουτί μπορεί να δεχθεί πιέσεις από τον αέρα (δεν με πείθετε έχω δει και αν έχω δει... αν βάλω και αυτά που έχω ακούσει) εγώ θα πρόσεχα που θα το τοποθετούσα. Απο τις δονήσεις και την τριβή μετάλου-πλαστικού δεν ειμαι 100% πεπεισμένος οτι θα άντεχε. Μένει να δοκιμαστεί. Για την πόλη ειναι μια χαρά στιβαρή κατασκευή. Κανένας προβληματισμός! Κατά τα άλλα αυτή η βάση κάνει και για επίτοιχη τοποθέτηση[*]Την γειωσούλα του την θέλει. Χτυπάει λιγάκι το ρεύμα μιας και αυτή η βάση το μονώνει από τον ιστό.[/LIST]


μπορεις να βαλεις καμια φωτο απο τη βαση να τη δουμε καλυτερα? Φαινεται παντως να ειναι πολλη πλαστικουρα. 

Το πηρε το ματι μου στον αεριαλ, αλλα δεν προλαβα ουτε ενα. Βρε εσυ τα πηρες ολα??!

Παρομοια φαση που κυκλοφορει εδω και κατι χρονια ειναι αυτο http://e-wifi.gr/Product/98/Page/40/el/
Το εχεις δοκιμασει? Συγκριτικα ποιο λες?
Η βαση του παντως ειναι πολυ καλη και στιβαρη, κλεινει επισης με αλλεν, εχει τρυπες για ολα τα RB/alix (αυτο που πουλουσε ο αεριαλ, οχι ολα τα μαγαζια), εχει χονδρικα διπλασιο ογκο και πορτακι. Α, και παιρνει μονο 5 pigtail στη βαση

Το κακο με αυτα τα powder coating etc ειναι οτι βρωμιζουν πολυ, ειδικα οσα βαλαμε σε βουνα δεν ειναι να τα πιασεις..

----------


## NetTraptor

To alubox είναι αντίστοιχα ποιοτικό αλλά έχει σχεδιαστικά θέματα. 


Όταν φαγωθεί το λάστιχο στην πόρτα μπάζει νερά. Καλό είναι να το κλείνεις με μια καλή ταινία γύρο γύρο καλού κακού.Δεν έχει αρκετές τρύπες και πρέπει να έχεις κονοτρύπανο για να ανοίξεις καμία τρύπα της προκοπής. Και πάλι δεν γίνονται οβάλ ώστε να σφηνώνουν τα NtypeΤο φινίρισμα είναι άσχημο με πολλές γωνίες που ούτε ένα τρίψιμο δεν τους έχουν ρίξει πριν το βάψιμο.Οι βίδες στο καπάκι μπορεί να σπάσουν αν είσαι λίγο άγαρμποςΤα σπειρώματα στην πόρτα είναι λίγο χάλιαΟι δαγκάνες είναι ποιοτικές αλλά τόσο μικρές που κάνουν μόνο για ιστό τηλεόρασης. Τι να την κάνω την ποιότητα αν στο πρακτικό κάνεις failΗ πλάτη σε όσα έχω εγώ (3) δεν είχε τρύπες άρα θες και εκεί τρυπάνια για μέταλλο.

Είναι η αμέσως καλύτερη επιλογή νομίζω μετά από αυτό το κουτί σε αλουμίνιο. Αν και για τα alix έχουν τα wrap-box που είναι πολύ καλή δοκιμασμένη κατασκευή αλλά πανάκριβα.

Η βάση 
resizedimage600296-montaz-na-stlp.jpg

----------


## grigoris

> [*]Οι βίδες στο καπάκι μπορεί να σπάσουν αν είσαι λίγο άγαρμπος[*]Τα σπειρώματα στην πόρτα είναι λίγο χάλια


Αυτα οντως ηταν τα μεγαλυτερα μειονεκτηματα τους..μεσα στο 6μηνο/χρονο επιαναν βρωμα μεσα στα σπειρωματα σε σημειο που απλα δεν ανοιγε το κουτι και ηθελαν κοψιμο οι βιδες. Αυτο εκτιμας (γιατι υποθετω δεν το εχεις δοκιμασει για 6μηνο/χρονο) οτι ειναι πιο προσεγμενο στα αλλεν/σπειρωματα? 

Τελος, που το βρισκουμε τωρα? Εσυ τα πηρες ολα??!!  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Τελος, που το βρισκουμε τωρα? Εσυ τα πηρες ολα??!!


Link

----------


## mikemtb

> Αυτα οντως ηταν τα μεγαλυτερα μειονεκτηματα τους..μεσα στο 6μηνο/χρονο επιαναν βρωμα μεσα στα σπειρωματα σε σημειο που απλα δεν ανοιγε το κουτι και ηθελαν κοψιμο οι βιδες. Αυτο εκτιμας (γιατι υποθετω δεν το εχεις δοκιμασει για 6μηνο/χρονο) οτι ειναι πιο προσεγμενο στα αλλεν/σπειρωματα? 
> 
> Τελος, που το βρισκουμε τωρα? Εσυ τα πηρες ολα??!!


δοκιμασμενη λυση σε μηχανηματα διπλα σε θαλασσα, ειναι πριν μπει η βιδα τα σπειρωματα να καλυπτοναι με γραφιτουχο γρασο.
ενα μαυρο ειναι και ακομα και μετα απο χρονια οι βιδες ξεβιδωνουν σαν χτες

----------


## grigoris

> δοκιμασμενη λυση σε μηχανηματα διπλα σε θαλασσα, ειναι πριν μπει η βιδα τα σπειρωματα να καλυπτοναι με γραφιτουχο γρασο.
> ενα μαυρο ειναι και ακομα και μετα απο χρονια οι βιδες ξεβιδωνουν σαν χτες


thanks! (το ιδιο μου ειχε πει και ο tolias)

----------


## klarabel

> To μαμησατε το thread και μάλλον για αυτό τον λόγο δεν βλέπουμε κανένας να γράφει τίποτα.


Λές ?





> Ο ένας μου ποσταρε την πλαστικούρα των 18 euro. .....


Δεν είναι κατασκευή τάπερ φαγητού ρε αυτό, outdoor case και μάλιστα πολυ καλά σχεδιασμένο και με πολύ καλό φινίρισμα. Το εσωτερικό ειναι όλο σε μεταλικό case και το περίβλημα ΜΟΝΟ είναι ένα πολύ καλό και συμπαγές πολυμερές μισού πόντου περίπου και τοποθετείται με το άνοιγμα προς τα κάτω έτσι ώστε δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πάρει νερά. 
Ακόμα και οι N-type έχουν κατάλληλη κόντρα (όχι στρογγυλή) για να μην στέφονται... όπως επίσης και εξωτερική πεταλούδα για επιπλέον γείωση του μεταλλικού case.
Και τέλος δεν έρχεται το σασί σε άμεση επαφή με το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον (ήλιος - υγρασία - πάγο) με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται ...
Εξάλλου ρε φίλε αυτή είναι προσωπική εκτίμηση και εμπειρία. Mην το δοκιμάσεις αν δεν σου αρέσει.

----------


## NetTraptor

Το συγκεκριμένο κουτί

- Είναι πλαστικουρα (άσχημο ποιοτικό χαρακτηριστικό) το οποίο δεν συγκρίνεται. Ούτε στην αντοχή ούτε στην θερμοαπαγωγή 
- Δεν είναι για 802.11n. Έχει λίγες τρύπες το ALU εχει 6 + 1 Lan
- Δεν φαίνεται να μπορεί να στεγάσει πολλές διαφορετικές συσκευές
- Δεν κάνει για βουνά σίγουρα
- Δεν έχει τόσο καλή στήριξη

Μοιράστηκα μαζί σας κάτι το οποίο είναι εμπεριστατωμένα και αποδεδειγμένα κάτι που λέει ο τίτλος. Κάτι που μοιάζει να ταιριάζει πολύ με αυτό που θέλουμε να κάνουμε πολλοί. Κάτι που να παίρνει τα πιο συνηθισμένα SBC και να είναι ΕΤΟΙΜΟ! Τώρα αν μου λέει ο ένας και άλλος το κοντό και το μακρύ του με πατέντες, γράσα, τρύπες και άλλα τέτοια τι να πω. Μάλλον τελείως off topic μου φαίνονται διότι δεν μίλησα πουθενά για κατασκευές. Αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι τουλάχιστον μπείτε στον κόπο να προτείνεται κάτι εφάμιλλο ώστε να ξέρουμε αν υπάρχουν και άλλες επιλογές εκεί έξω. 
Σε ποια συγκριτική δοκιμή έχετε δει να μπαίνουν από κάτω 1001 πατέντες για να δικαιολογήσουν ατέλειες ενός προϊόντος; Σε πόσες συγκρίνουν άσχετα προϊόντα μεταξύ τους ή κάτι που κατασκεύασαν εχθές με κάτι έτυμο; Μάλλον σε καμία. Focus

----------


## klarabel

Βασικά προορίζεται για Mikrotik RB's και είναι ΟΛΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑ. Δεν κάνεις ούτε μια τρύπα. Ακόμα και οι βασεις είναι έτοιμες για διάφορους τύπους RB μέχρι και τις βιδες στηριξης του RB.
- Εχει 5 + 1 αντι 6 + 1.
- Ναι όντως δεν είναι για 3 x 802.11 n, αλλά μόνο 2 + 1 x 802.11 a , αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο θέμα αυτό νομίζω. 
- "...the construction is totally waterproof and guarantees protection in even the most extreme environmental conditions" λέει o κατασκευαστής. Εσύ λές δεν κάνει για βουνά. Πως το συμπεραίνεις ? Εξάλλου οι περισσότεροι δεν το στήνουν σε βουνά. Στο σπίτι τους το βάζουν. 
- Μια δαγκάνα έχει που την έχω βάλει και σε 2" ιστό και πιάνει μια χαρά.

Το μόνο αρνητικό σημείο που βρήκα, ήταν για το Ethernet-Pass Through connector χρειάστηκα να λιμάρω λίγο (1 χιλιοστό ) την υποδοχή. Ισως κάποιος άλλος να ταίριαζε.

Βασικά εδώ μοιραζόμαστε εμπειρίες και έτσι το ανέφερα. Σε αλουμινένιο case, είχα ένα απο τα κλασσικά παλαιότερα αλλά δεν μου αρέσει, άσε που το λάστιχο μόνωαης του καπακιού έχει γίνει...να μην πώ.
Ολα βασικά υποφέρουν σε αυτό το σημείο. Γιά πάνω απο 10-15 χρόνια βλέπουμε....

----------


## akakios

> Το μόνο αρνητικό σημείο που βρήκα, ήταν για το Ethernet-Pass Through connector χρειάστηκα να λιμάρω λίγο (1 χιλιοστό ) την υποδοχή. Ισως κάποιος άλλος να ταίριαζε.


Μιας και εχω χρησιμοποιησει 2 απο αυτα τα πλαστικα κουτια εχω να πω τα εξης :

1) Οντως με το ethernet μπαινει μονο ενας συγκεκριμενος τυπος αλλιως με λιγο λιμαρισμα ειναι οκ.

2) δεν μου αρεσε οτι επρεπε να βιδωσω τουλαχιστον ενα pigtail ή ενα ethernet για να ειναι σταθερη η μεταλλικη 
πλατη με το κατω μερος. πιστευω οτι θα επρεπε να πιανει με 2 βιδουλες και να ειναι οκ.

3) κατα τα αλλα ειναι παρα πολυ καλο και με βολεψε πολυ περισσοτερο απο το αλουμινενιο κουτι που ειναι ''κουμουτσα''  :: 


@ nettraptor φαινεται ενδιαφερον το κουτι που προτεινεις. εβαλα ηδη παραγγελια να το δοκιμασω.


edit : Οσο για το ''πλαστικουρα'' ....... απλα σκεψου οτι δεν μπορουν να αγορασουν κατι πιο ακριβο. 
Γιαυτο αλλωστε υπαρχει π.χ. το 433 και το 433ΑΗ . Ελπιζω να καταλαβες τι εννοω...

Φιλικά Δημητρης

----------


## klarabel

> ...
> edit : Οσο για το ''πλαστικουρα'' ....... απλα σκεψου οτι δεν μπορουν να αγορασουν κατι πιο ακριβο. 
> Γιαυτο αλλωστε υπαρχει π.χ. το 433 και το 433ΑΗ . Ελπιζω να καταλαβες τι εννοω...
> 
> Φιλικά Δημητρης


Δεν είναι θέμα τα 10 ή 15 ευρώ διαφορά του ενός απο το άλλο, αυτό νομίζω ειναι αυτονόητο αλλά η εργονομία και η διαφορετικότητα ενός προιόντος απο ένα άλλο.
Ειναι θέμα βέβαια και που το χρησιμοποιείς, και σε τί συνθήκες.

----------


## ipduh

ακριβώς το παραπάνω,

ολα είναι καλά και μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε διαφορετικές περιστάσεις

τα χρησιμοποιώ όλα οσα αναφέρονται σε αυτό το νήμα 

εκτός αυτού που αναφέρει ο senius ( χρησιμοποιώ ένα παρόμοιο που έτυχε να αγορασω πολυ ακριβότερα )

το rf-elements είναι κουτάρα --πολύ καλό-- ομως δεν χωρα σε μερικά μέρη που χωρά αυτο που αναφέρει ο klarabel 
και η βάση του δεν είναι πολύ δυνατή εάν μπεί σε ιστό και έχει μεγάλη αντίσταση στον αερα --μπαίνει και σε τοίχο--
γενικά ειναι κουτάρα το αγόραζεις και μονο επειδη ειναι ωραιο και καλοσχεδιασμένο ....

αυτό που αναφέρει ο senius εχει πόρτα με κλειδαριά --τελειο σε μερικές καταστάσεις , τροφοδοσια , switch κτλ--
αντε να βρεις αλενοκλειδο, κατσαβιδι κτλ

αυτο που αναφέρει ο klarabel χωρα πίσω απο το πιατο --στη γωνία , απο τα λίγα απο τα έτοιμα που χωράν εκεί-- 
και υπάρχει και σε ενα μοντέλο ip66 χωρις `θωρακιση` που έκανε 12 ευρα σε κατι eshops

το alubox είναι και φαίνεται πολυ γερο --οταν μπει στον ιστο δεν παει πουθενά--

----------


## grigoris

> 1) Οντως με το ethernet μπαινει μονο ενας συγκεκριμενος τυπος αλλιως με λιγο λιμαρισμα ειναι οκ.
> 
> 2) δεν μου αρεσε οτι επρεπε να βιδωσω τουλαχιστον ενα pigtail ή ενα ethernet για να ειναι σταθερη η μεταλλικη 
> πλατη με το κατω μερος. πιστευω οτι θα επρεπε να πιανει με 2 βιδουλες και να ειναι οκ.
> 
> 3) κατα τα αλλα ειναι παρα πολυ καλο και με βολεψε πολυ περισσοτερο απο το αλουμινενιο κουτι που ειναι ''κουμουτσα''


4) To καπακι στερεωνεται στη βαση με 2 βιδες. Αυτες βιδωνουν μεσα στο πλαστικο του καπακιου οποτε μετα την 5η-10η φορα που το ανοιγεις πλεον οι βολτες εχουν μαλακωσει πολυ και δεν μπορεις να τις σφιξεις γιατι θα φαγωθουν τελειως.

----------


## klarabel

> ακριβώς το παραπάνω,
> 
> ολα είναι καλά και μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε διαφορετικές περιστάσεις
> 
> τα χρησιμοποιώ όλα οσα αναφέρονται σε αυτό το νήμα 
> 
> εκτός αυτού που αναφέρει ο senius ( χρησιμοποιώ ένα παρόμοιο που έτυχε να αγορασω πολυ ακριβότερα )
> 
> το rf-elements είναι κουτάρα --πολύ καλό-- ομως δεν χωρα σε μερικά μέρη που χωρά αυτο που αναφέρει ο klarabel 
> ...


Σωστά. 
Οπως αυτό που αναφέρει ο senius το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε αρκετά ταρατσοpc και σε πολλά μετα απο 9 χρόνια ακόμα είναι σε αψογη κατάσταση.

----------


## klarabel

> 4) To καπακι στερεωνεται στη βαση με 2 βιδες. Αυτες βιδωνουν μεσα στο πλαστικο του καπακιου οποτε μετα την 5η-10η φορα που το ανοιγεις πλεον οι βολτες εχουν μαλακωσει πολυ και δεν μπορεις να τις σφιξεις γιατι θα φαγωθουν τελειως.


Εχεις δίκιο σε αυτό και για το λόγο αυτό δεν θέλει πολύ σφίξιμο. Το ίδιο μπορεί να συμβεί και με τα μεταλλικά στο εξωτερικό καπάκι με το λάστιχο. Ολα θέλουν με ..μέτρο.
Βασικά όμως απο την στιγμή που το συναρμολογείς σωστά το .."ξεχνάς". Αν "καεί" κάτι οκ το ανοίγεις, αλλά πόσες φορές να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο ?
Στην χειρότερη έχεις και 1 "καβάτζα".... ::

----------


## nvak

Άποψή μου είναι ότι τα μικρά κουτιά πάνω στον ιστό πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο όταν δεν μπορούμε να βάλλουμε ένα μεγάλο ευρύχωρο χαμηλά στην βάση ή στον τοίχο. 
Η ευκολία και η ασφάλεια του μεγάλου κουτιού αντισταθμίζεται απο το λίγο μακρύτερο RF καλώδιο.
Όταν λέω μεγάλο, εννοώ τουλάχιστον διπλάσιο απο αυτά που προτείνει ο senius.

Η άλλη λύση είναι το κουτί πάνω στο feeder. 
( τελικά τα έστησε και τα δοκίμασε ο john70 στο βουνό ? )

----------

